#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  فضيحة اوباما وساركوزى للمشاهده والتحميل

## حسام عمر

* فضيحة اوباما وساركوزى* 
*أثارت صورة للرئيسين الأمريكي باراك أوباما والفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي، وهما "يتفحصان" فتاة برازيلية أثناء قمة ( فضيحة اوباما وساركوزى** ) والتحرش بفتاة فى قمه الدول الصناعيه،،،،


**
***
*الثماني في إيطاليا، ردود أفعال واسعة النطاق انتقدت نظرات الرئيسين غير اللائقة، وحددت تقارير هوية الفتاة بأنها برازيلية في السادسة عشرة من عمرها وتدعى مايورا تافاريس، نقلا عن تقارير السبت 11-7-2009. ويبدو ساركوز وأوباما في الفيديو وهما يتفحصان الفتاة من الخلف، وضجت المواقع الإلكترونية بالعديد من التقارير الساخرة، وتساءل الكثيرون عن هوية الفتاة التي ظهرت فجأة على مسرح الأحداث. والفتاة التي أبدى ساركوزي وأوباما إعجابهما بها كانت ضمن وفد الشأثارت صورة للرئيسين الأمريكي باراك أوباما والفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي، وهما "يتفحصان" فتاة برازيلية أثناء قمة الثماني في إيطاليا، ردود أفعال واسعة النطاق انتقدت نظرات الرئيسين غير اللائقة، وحددت تقارير هوية الفتاة بأنها برازيلية في السادسة عشرة من عمرها وتدعى مايورا تافاريس، نقلا عن تقارير السبت 11-7-2009. ويبدو ساركوز وأوباما في الفيديو وهما يتفحصان الفتاة من الخلف، وضجت المواقع الإلكترونية بالعديد من التقارير الساخرة، وتساءل الكثيرون عن هوية الفتاة التي ظهرت فجأة على مسرح الأحداث. والفتاة التي أبدى ساركوزي وأوباما إعجابهما بها كانت ضمن وفد الشباب البرازيلي، وسجلت محركات البحث الإلكترونية إقبالا كبيرا في البحث والتحري عنها. وقدمت بعض محطات التلفزة تحليلا مطولا للمشهد في محاولة لإثبات أن نظرات ساركوزي لم تكن بريئة بالمرة، بعكس أوباما الذي لم يكن يتعمد النظر بطريقة غير لائقة. واعتمد التحليل على عدة لقطات للمشهد سجلت من زوايا مختلفة، وخلصت صحف أمريكية في تقاريرها إلى أن أوباما "لم يكن ينظر ولكن ساركوزي فعل". وقال تقرير إن تفحص أحد الأفلام كشف أن أوباما كان ينظر لأسفل وليس إلى الفتاة، في محاولة لمساعدة فتاة أخرى على التقدم للامام استعدادا لالتقاط الصورة الجماعية. أما ساركوزي فقد أجمعت وسائل الإعلام على اتهامه بنظرات غير برئية بالمرة صوب الفتاةباب البرازيلي، وسجلت محركات البحث الإلكترونية إقبالا كبيرا في البحث والتحري عنها. وقدمت بعض محطات التلفزة تحليلا مطولا للمشهد في محاولة لإثبات أن نظرات ساركوزي لم تكن بريئة بالمرة، بعكس أوباما الذي لم يكن يتعمد النظر بطريقة غير لائقة. واعتمد التحليل على عدة لقطات للمشهد سجلت من زوايا مختلفة، وخلصت صحف أمريكية في تقاريرها إلى أن أوباما "لم يكن ينظر ولكن ساركوزي فعل". وقال تقرير إن تفحص أحد الأفلام كشف أن أوباما كان ينظر لأسفل وليس إلى الفتاة، في محاولة لمساعدة فتاة أخرى على التقدم للامام استعدادا لالتقاط الصورة الجماعية. أما ساركوزي فقد أجمعت وسائل الإعلام على اتهامه بنظرات غير برئية بالمرة صوب الفتاة*


*للتحميل*
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WNGWPQJT*
*للمشاهده* 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXOFSW_egvc"]*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXOFSW_egvc*[/ame]



*ينفع الكلام ده*

*ربنا يهديهم يا رب*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ولا فضيحه ولا حاجه
وأوباما كان بيساعد البنت الأفريقية
فى نزولها
والبت البرازيلية قليلة الأدب
عدت بالصدفه المحضه
هما مجتمع صريح غير مكبوت
لا يعرفوا العيب
بينما نحن مجتمع نعرف الأصول 
ولا يعدينا العيب أبدا
ونخاف لكن لا نختشى أبدا
بأمارة
هذه الفضائح المصرية
صورة التقطتها «المصرى اليوم» فجر أمس للخبراء أثناء نومهم على سلالم وزارة العدل تصوير: أحمد هيمن


*«المتهم» أصدر حكماً بالإعدام على نفسه.. ونفذه فى سجن طرة*جلسة غريبة شهدتها محكمة جنايات القاهرة أمس، أثناء نظر قضية قتل واغتصاب، متهم فيها ٣ أشخاص بينهم شقيقان، نادى الحاجب على المتهمين الثلاثة، تبين أن أحدهم لم يحضر الجلسة، وأفاد محضر للشرطة بأنه تخلص من حياته، قبل يومين، بشنق نفسه داخل سجن مزرعة طرة قبل صدور الحكم ضده.واعترف شريكه المتهم الثانى، ب


 :f:  :f:  :f: 
وهاكم
واحده من مغامرات أوباما اليوتيوبيه
 أزيلت المغامره بناء علي طلب هانا 

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> بينما نحن مجتمع نعرف الأصول 
> ولا يعدينا العيب أبدا


 
 معك حق في الكلمة دكتور جمال

لكن 
دقيقة ونص من اليو تيوب عيب جدا يكونوا هنا 

مجرد كليب خارج على الأصول 
مكانه ليس خارج القاعة السياسية 
بل خارج المنتدى كله

معذرة لإعتراضي 
أرجو أن تتفهم موقفي 
وشكرا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> معذرة لإعتراضي 
> أرجو أن تتفهم موقفي 
> وشكرا




*وحصل وتم حذف المغامره اليوتيوبية*

ولكن بقيت الصوره إياها

**

ولكن العيب مش علي أوباما
العيب علي البرازيل
بدلا من أن يبعتوا الشاب كاكا يشارك



بعتوا البت المفعوصه  مايرا تافراس تشارك
وهاكم نبذه برازيليه عن البت المفعوصه

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqjB7IymQt8[/ame]

لكن بحق فين البت المصريه من مدرسة بورسعيد إللي شاركت في المؤتمر
وسلمت علي الريس حسني

ويا ريت الحكايه جت علي البت البرازيليه وبس
والصوره  التاليه خير دليل علي ذلك


وبيقولوا في الأمثال الشعبيه الدهن في العتاقي

----------


## هــــــــانــا

تحياتي دكتور جمال 
ألف شكر 
معذرة مرة أخرى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: 
*للرفع لأنها غابت عن بعض الأعضاء*

----------

